# The 'DB2OLEDB' provider is not registered on the local machine using power pivot



## Mavericks334 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi,

I am trying to connect to a data source using IBM DB2 through powerpivot. Below is the error i get.

The 'DB2OLEDB' provider is not registered on the local machine. I have IBM DB2 Client drivers already installed in my local machine. Is there something additional that needs to be done for me to connect to the data source.

Regards,
Renato.


----------



## scottsen (Sep 30, 2015)

Random guess:  Bitness.  32 drivers vs 64 excel/powerpivot or visa-versa?


----------



## Mavericks334 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have a 32 Bit Excel.


----------



## scottsen (Oct 2, 2015)

And the IBM DB2 drivers -- are they 32 or 64 bit?


----------



## Mavericks334 (Oct 8, 2015)

IBM DB2 is also 32 Bit Driver


----------



## Mavericks334 (Oct 19, 2015)

I have resolved the issue by creating a user DSN with the appropriate provider. Then linked the data source in the powerpivot window and it worked fine.


----------

